

More Than a Year Later– An Embarrassing Confession To Make By A Wannabe Coder - socialcoder
http://www.codelogs.org/more-than-a-year-down-the-line-an-embarrassing-confession-to-make/

======
jaachan
Why switch a language just 'cause it's the popular thing on SO? Stick with a
language till you got the coding skills done. Switching language after that is
pretty easy.

~~~
qbrass
He switching because he's losing motivation and hopes a new language will
solve his problems.

~~~
socialcoder
You got that right. It's a battle with my inner monster.

------
blowski
Well you're honest with yourself, and it seems like you know what the answer
is. It's great that you're following a 'marriage-driven development'
methodology, so pick a language and stick with it, be it PHP, Python or Ruby.
None of them is universally better than the others.

Most languages are better at solving specific types of problem. Choose what
types of problem you most enjoy working on, and pick the language that suits
those problems.

